
MOSEC 2020: Attack Secure Boot of Apple's Secure Enclave Processor [pdf] - 9AAAF871AC5F
https://github.com/windknown/presentations/blob/master/Attack_Secure_Boot_of_SEP.pdf
======
xphos
Have the videos of the conference been released? I haven't been able to find
them anywhere

------
macintux
Noteworthy: this flaw was fixed for versions of the processor after the iPhone
X, it requires physical access to the device, and it _can’t_ be fixed for
older processors.

~~~
itg
Wonder what % of the population has an iphone x or older device.

~~~
macintux
Most recent data I’ve found, dating from last fall, indicates the vast
majority fall into that category. Makes sense, the days of exponential growth
are over.

[https://deviceatlas.com/blog/most-popular-
iphones](https://deviceatlas.com/blog/most-popular-iphones)

------
baby
was the talk recorded anywhere? I really can't follow anything just with
slides.

